# Easy homes to build



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If I had a some land with woods and grass I would definitely build my favorite type of home design, not only is safe and structurally sound is also very frugal to build. Lumber comes in many standard sizes very adaptable for this type of construction actually you can control material waste by actually adapting the materials already available to your design, anyway a A-frame structure is what I`m talking about and like a Dome type structure can be build very fast and economically .Is ironic but our ancestors have been building this type of structures for many years now.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_MEDIA/stelprdb5323574.jpg
http://www.zillow.com/blog/files/2011/06/shade-ramada-574x430.jpg
http://www.planetawareness.com/alternative-housing-photos/planet-awareness-hobbit-hole-house.jpg


----------

